

Ask HN: Terms and Conditions? - llambda

I'm curious if any HNers have recommendations for writing or otherwise establishing terms and conditions for web services? I have to assume it's not a good idea to try to do it without some kind of legal consul but what about using canned terms? Thoughts, suggestions?
======
aspir
Many companies I know of find a similar competitor and copy their terms,
replacing names and other specific info. Legally, it's weak and won't replace
having a general counsel draft up a document, but you likely don't have the
money for a 100% fresh copy. Do this at your own risk, of course.

On a related/unrelated note, the original Virgin Records contract for Mike
Oldfield was another label's contract with this same find/replace action.

~~~
glimcat
Checking out your competitors and drafting a version on your own is often a
good starting point. You can sometimes save on legal hours and get something
closer to what you want if you try this first and then run the result by your
lawyer.

Side note, avoid direct plagiarism.

------
SuperChihuahua
Maybe this can be a beginning: <http://www.freeprivacypolicy.com/>

